
Gamemode: Optimise Linux system performance on demand - bdz
https://github.com/FeralInteractive/gamemode
======
bdz
Some benchmarks [https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/feral-interactive-
hav...](https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/feral-interactive-have-
released-an-open-source-tool-thatll-help-get-the-most-performance-out-of-
linux-games.11555)

